

Ask HN: Why is the RiceDropbox article penalized in the ranking? - throwawayrice

It has 1200+ upvotes in 3 hours and surely should be #1 on the page right now..
======
aspidistra
If I remember rightly, discussions that are hostile and contain lots of
flaming are penalised.

~~~
aalpbalkan
This must be "comments", not "stories" I believe?

------
throwawayrice
seems like right now even this question is already penalized and doesn't make
it to the frontpage... feeling sad about HN :(

~~~
chomp
If this question is penalized, it's rightly so:

[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

>Please don't post on HN to ask or tell us something (e.g. to ask us questions
about Y Combinator, or to ask or complain about moderation). If you want to
say something to us, please send it to info@ycombinator.com.

